# Un-Docked tail grooming suggestions?



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

My 11-month old whitish/apricot Toy has an un-docked tail, and I really wish it _was_ docked so I could put it in a pom-pom! Seriously! It basically looks like this: (This is not her,just a picture of a dog with a tail like hers)










And I wish it looked like the tail this poodle has: (I wish it was docked)










So, what should I do? I want it to look cute! 

Thanks,

zoey11


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

You can STILL do the pom tail!! Both of my standards have beautiful full tails..
I've left Winston with a full tail and a bit of body/roundish to it, so it's not an even length all over, like the first picture your posted..

With Hudson, since he's in the summer miami with the bracelets, he has a matching pompom tail. YEAHH, the 'pom' part is a bit longer than a docked tail, but as long as you clip the tail at the very end (shortening the look of length) and then shape it from there, you can still achieve the same look!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love long tails!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree Faerie as well. I definitely love long tails.


----------



## lavillerose (Feb 16, 2011)

This might be way out of left field, but me being a creative sort, I have always thought it would be super cute to do two pompoms on an undocked tail! Put one where it usually would be on a docked tail (normally shaved tail base then pom) then shave a short section just above the top of that pom, maybe a half inch or so, and then scissor another one! The top one could be a little smaller.

I just think it would be fun and definitely poodley.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

lavillerose said:


> This might be way out of left field, but me being a creative sort, I have always thought it would be super cute to do two pompoms on an undocked tail! Put one where it usually would be on a docked tail (normally shaved tail base then pom) then shave a short section just above the top of that pom, maybe a half inch or so, and then scissor another one! The top one could be a little smaller.
> 
> I just think it would be fun and definitely poodley.


Oh man, that I have got to see! And it might be even better with dual bracelets, to match. Here, Lichen . . . :smile:


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

A full tail trimmed into a sort of oblong pom, or bullrush shape looks good, just like the picture you show, but just a bit longer tail, I think Quincy's would be a good example.
Having 4 SP's with tails of different shapes, it has been an experience figuring out what looks best on who. I love seeing how much expression shows in the full tail though.

I have been toying with making double poms on my Jack's tail. It curls, and I am not sure how that will look, but it grows back. Right now he has tassle ears, that are pretty round puffs the fly when he runs. It's very jaunty, and he's turned out to be such an animated dog, I think he could pull off a very dr. seuss, crazy circus poodle style.


----------



## PoodleChick (Dec 30, 2009)

Or you could cord it. I've never seen cords on a Toy but if you cord it and maybe his topknot he would have a balanced set. Or just the tail. You could definitely say he is the only guy on the block with that look. The original pom-pom, like a cheerleader would have!
Well, I've convinced ME that is a good idea.
Lynne


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I have threatened to give Sulley a double pom tail, just shave a spot in the middle to match the normal tail markout, then scissor two round poms!

Hehe! My husband hates the thought of all the crazy cuts Sulley will get!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It is possible to make an undocked tail look good with a pom pom. Quincy's tail in natural and I LOVE the way it looks. Mind you, his tail is nearly straight. And Flynn's is natural with no bend at all...


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm jealous! I wish both my standards had natural tails! My male, Vegas, has a long dock, so I just shave the base and let the rest grow as long as it will and leave it in this beautiful plume.

My next standard, however long in the future, will have a natural tail, and I'll do the same thing!


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if Hunter's tail is docked. Maybe someone can tell by looking at a picture here. He was purchased from a breeder in Texas, (American) who shows their dogs so I assume it is docked but it sure looks long to me. It does curl or more accurately, curve over his back. I agree with Onlypoodles4me in that Hunter is so expressive with his tail. He wags it, but he will stop and start and even at times stop with his tail leaning to one side almost like he's thinking about something and then go on wagging. It's very funny to watch. I am trimming it, looking at the pictures he is due for a trim now.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking at these pictures, Hunter's tail is not docked.

Interesting that you said the breeder shows her dogs. In AKC shows?


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, the thing is guys, I would LOVE to try the continental clip on her, but it would look bad without a pom-pom! :disapointed:


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I'm jealous! I wish both my standards had natural tails! My male, Vegas, has a long dock, so I just shave the base and let the rest grow as long as it will and leave it in this beautiful plume.
> 
> My next standard, however long in the future, will have a natural tail, and I'll do the same thing!


WOW! he is a beautiful poodle, i LOVE his look


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PoodleMomAnew said:


> I'm not sure if Hunter's tail is docked. Maybe someone can tell by looking at a picture here. He was purchased from a breeder in Texas, (American) who shows their dogs so I assume it is docked but it sure looks long to me. It does curl or more accurately, curve over his back. I agree with Onlypoodles4me in that Hunter is so expressive with his tail. He wags it, but he will stop and start and even at times stop with his tail leaning to one side almost like he's thinking about something and then go on wagging. It's very funny to watch. I am trimming it, looking at the pictures he is due for a trim now.


Looks like a long dock to me


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

zoey11 said:


> Well, the thing is guys, I would LOVE to try the continental clip on her, but it would look bad without a pom-pom! :disapointed:


Dogs that show in Europe, where tail docking is banned, still sport Continentals. 

Even though it's curved over his back, you can still do the pom the way they do in Europe


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Hunters tail looks like a very long dock (maybe only one or two joints). The AKC does ask for them to be docked. The UKC doesn't care (either dock or not docked). I have been really surprised at how long the docks have gotten. I prefer them docked some, but that is just me.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i believe hunter has a long dock. seelie has a longer dock too and i love it. i have a fantasy of him having a long plume tail and keeping the rest of his coat short.
temperance's tail has a good dock, your regular length and i'm cording it which makes me smile.

bunny tail docks make me sad.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Hunters tail looks like a very long dock (maybe only one or two joints). The AKC does ask for them to be docked. The UKC doesn't care (either dock or not docked). I have been really surprised at how long the docks have gotten. I prefer them docked some, but that is just me.


The AKC doesn't require them to be docked, though.


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

> I'm jealous! I wish both my standards had natural tails!


Don't be! You'd wish you could do a proper pom-pom xD


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

zoey11 said:


> Don't be! You'd wish you could do a proper pom-pom xD


Nah, I'll bet Kat will agree with me that natural tails look just as nice! I think they look especially nice when they are done like this: http://www.poodleforum.com/175390-post18.html


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm a groomer  I could do a proper pompom on any length tail.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Looking at these pictures, Hunter's tail is not docked.
> 
> Interesting that you said the breeder shows her dogs. In AKC shows?


I am not sure. I looked at their webpage and never saw "AKC" anywhere but that doesn't mean much since I don't know how to read titles and pedigrees. All the pix of their champs showed docked tails: Black Poodles | White | Standard Breeders | For Sale | Adoption

Darn, they have puppies.... ohhhhhh, how to resist, a related puppy for Hunter to play with...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PoodleMomAnew said:


> I am not sure. I looked at their webpage and never saw "AKC" anywhere but that doesn't mean much since I don't know how to read titles and pedigrees. All the pix of their champs showed docked tails: Black Poodles | White | Standard Breeders | For Sale | Adoption
> 
> Darn, they have puppies.... ohhhhhh, how to resist, a related puppy for Hunter to play with...


Looks like they do AKC showing in the US.

Your dog probably has a long dock, similar to Vegas.


----------



## zoey11 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hmm... I tried the pom-pom...and it looks terrible! Her tail is about 7 inches long (and don't forget it curls over her back) and I shaved a section of about 2 and a half inches at the bottom, but,* I have another thing to say*... I have a book all about Poodles and in the "Coat care" section, it talks about what is referred to as a "coat change"? It says it can happen anywhere from 9 to 16 months, (and she is 11 months) and during this 1 month change, the coat hair gets thicker and coarser. The puppy coat the I believe she has right now falls into curls and waves and in the book it says that is what the puppy coat is like! So, maybe when she hits the "change" in the next 5 months the hair on her tail will get thicker and I can do a better fluffy pom-pom! (Because on her tail she has thin hair)


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Is this the look your going for?? I'm not sure how to achieve this look, but I like it! 

Standard puppies at Tassmania´s Kennel - Poodles in Scandinavia


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Our puppy looks a lot like yours. She is a 6 month old mini apricot with a long tail. I leave it long and fluffy, a little longer than her body coat which is a lamb clip. At first I was disappointed the tail was long (she was originally meant to be sent to Europe for show - they don't allow docked tails there)
Now, I love that tail - it is so expressive and part of her personality. I have always had poodles and can't believe what those poor dogs were missing with the docked tails. Its like a person who has had part of his/her smile limited.
You will learn to love it I bet!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou's tail is docked, but I let it grow longer than her body and the ears are long as well, she has a different teddy bear type haircut though, but i want her tail to look longer, so I let the hair grow, I think its prettier that way 

She is the apricot beauty on the picture LOL


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*zoey11*

It sounds like you are shaving too much. You really only want to shave an area that is the same length as from the base of the tail to the bottom of the rectum... so an inch or just a smidge less... you can always make the shaved part look longer by making a longer V or U up the back. 

Coat change can happen anywhere from like 6 months to 2 years... compacted into a month or so, or spread out over a long time. My spoo started around 14months... and is still going at 19 months... sigh.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Is this the look your going for?? I'm not sure how to achieve this look, but I like it!
> 
> Standard puppies at Tassmania´s Kennel - Poodles in Scandinavia


Spike has long hair on all but the base of his tail (3-4 inches), brushed, puffed and sprayed, he'd have that tail. He gets it just from brushing, but to keep it, you'd have to fluff and spray it...
https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hpho...403/377605_10200226231692586_1911025371_n.jpg


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

In Lou's first picture you can see Hibbert's bare rear. He has a long docked tail and I'm just going for one large pom pom on it. It is still mostly puppy coat on his tail so I can't make a nice ball, but I do the best I can with it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

